# Chicken..where do you get yours? How do you make yours?



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hellos lads n ladies..

I love chicken, its one of the few foods that are good for you and taste good (ofcourse depending on how its made).

Where do you find is the best quality chicken breasts which is sold at a fair price. I saw tesco free range chicken breasts x 2 for about £6 yesterday! Hardly a bargain...

My question is open for people to share shopping tips...

Also, im sure its been posted before but how do you make tasty/healthy chicken,

Im bored of baking with a dash of butter / olive oil..

Ive also tried marinating it in yoghurt over night, this definitely makes for a less dry chicken, and is nice mixed with some rice and stirfried with some veggies..

Anyways, CHICKEN


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I buy the diced cubes from iceland, 1kg bag for £5 works out at £1 per meal which is pretty good !

As for flavour, normally a light sprinkle of fajita seasoning or chuck a few chilli's in with it !


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thats not bad actually, do you find the chicken shrinks when u cook it - cos of the water 'pumped' into them to make all the weights even?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I use the Sainsbury's frozen breasts, about £6.80 I think per 1kg. Little or no water added so i'm more than happy.


----------



## ross88guy (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys...do you think that this works out cheaper than rearing our own chickens lol?

.........

2012 Goals:

Sub 12 IronMan

Sub 38 10k Run

100 kg Squats

Blog -


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Tesco Market Value Chicken Breast Fillets 1Kg - Groceries - Tesco Groceries

£3.99 per KG

Hope its useful


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Chicken Brest sliced in middle stuffed with light Philadelphia chilli and extra red chopped chilli or even sprinkled with dry chilli . Wrapped with bacon now ether cut the fat of or use no fat medallions nice in the oven wraped in tinfoil cook for a 35 min or if it's cooked Breast reduce cooking time . Nice salad . spring onions . My mouth is watering lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

LazyT said:


> Chicken Brest sliced in middle stuffed with light Philadelphia chilli and extra red chopped chilli or even sprinkled with dry chilli . Wrapped with bacon now ether cut the fat of or use no fat medallions nice in the oven wraped in tinfoil cook for a 35 min or if it's cooked Breast reduce cooking time . Nice salad . spring onions . My mouth is watering lol


That's sounds delicious lol I'm hungry now


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I always get mines from the butchers across the road, I'm not sure if it's cheaper than the supermarkets, but I think the quality is much better and I'd rather pay a touch more and help out the local shops rather than the big faceless corporations.


----------



## Sirico (Mar 23, 2012)

Yea big corps are getting a bit much, we have 8 Tescos in my town (and it's sub towns) they are making a 9th


----------



## rickyboy (Jul 6, 2007)

hi guys im new to the forum

was on here lookin at were to start with diets

and came across this thread

i work as a driver for a butcher/fish/poultry company

im glad now as i love chicken and it looks like a great source of

food as part of a diet, i feel lucky as i can get excellent

quality chicken fillets for a 50p per fillet with my staff discount

also steaks etc


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

50p per fillet??? Fresh?? Sort it out then dude, we're all friends on here after all!!


----------



## rickyboy (Jul 6, 2007)

yes all fresh mate

can get any meat/fish/poultry at cost with my staff discount


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds good to me too


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Shame you live in the Outer-Hebrides or we'd all be on your doorstep placing orders believe me!!


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Has anybody ever tried Westin Gourmet to buy Chicken/Meat??


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Bacon3612 said:


> Has anybody ever tried Westin Gourmet to buy Chicken/Meat??


Wot sort of prices rasher????

Is it a supermarket I've never heard of it tbh!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bacon3612 said:


> Has anybody ever tried Westin Gourmet to buy Chicken/Meat??


I probably pay slightly less at Sainsbo's, trying to find a local butcher who will do 5kg for £25.


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

It's an online meat wholesaler, 20 x 250g chicken breasts are £32.51 which works out to about £6.50 a kilo i think.

I saw an ad for it on another site.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

There's one in Plymouth Mate


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Many diet plans recommend dieters abstain from eating dark meat chicken, because dark meat usually contains more calories than white meat. But dark meat chicken isn't quite as unhealthy as you may have been led to believe. Dark meat chicken is rich in myoglobin, a compound packed with iron found in muscle cells. The dark meat parts of the chicken, like the chicken's legs, are rich in myoglobin, whereas white meat chicken contains no myoglobin at all. In addition, dark meat chicken contains more zinc and B vitamins than white meat chicken.

The bottom line is dark meat chicken still contains more calories and fat than white meat, although dark meat does pack greater nutritional value. If you're watching your weight, you'll probably want to eat mostly white meat chicken. Occasional consumption of dark meat chicken is also a healthy option.

going by the above, why has dark meat got such a bad rep with people...the cheapest way to buy chicken is to buy a whole one...is it really that bad?.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

And the dark meat is greasy slimy and horrible tasting... That's why I eat breast!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

butchers 4lb for £10 - 8 chicken breaats 

always seemed reasonable


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

Get mine from a local farm, free range and not to pricey

Either that or buy them live and kill them myself


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

BJ1938 said:


> And the dark meat is greasy slimy and horrible tasting... That's why I eat breast!


Agree! I stick to the breasts too!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Got talked into buying 2.5kg of top-notch chicken breast last night by a old smooth South African chap for almost £37!!!!!!!!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Got talked into buying 2.5kg of top-notch chicken breast last night by a old smooth South African chap for almost £37!!!!!!!!!


oh my!

its only about 14 quid for what you got from my butchers (5lb)ish


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

well i love chicken drumsticks, and turkey drumsticks....they're like a little protein hand grenade...lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Isn't £5 per kilo the going rate?

Did you struggle with maths at school dorse!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I usually buy the 1kg frozen bags from Sainsbury's for £6.50. After trimming some sh*t off (blood & fat) and then draining once cooked I reckon I get about 600-650g's of actual chicken per bag so what, about a 1p per g give or take.

This dude was from some snazzy meat company selling boxes of all sorts. I swear, if you robbed his van you'd make a killing!! Anyway, he'd been round 2 or 3 times looking for me so I thought it only fair I give him a chance. The breasts are huge, all well fed with no water or GH injected - he reckons I wont lose anything when cooking and they'll taste miles better. I did try explaining I couldn't give a shiney one about taste and i'm more than happy to have a bit of GH in my chicken  but this guy was very proud of what he has to offer so it fell on deaf ears.

Even if he's right and they don't lose anything i've worked out they'll cost about 40% more than the frozen ones do so I doubt i'll be calling him up for another order. Saying that, if I need to impress anyone with a fancy summer BBQ i'll be all over him!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> Isn't £5 per kilo the going rate?
> 
> Did you struggle with maths at school dorse!


You give me an equation and i'll nail it with bells on young man!!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm just about to by 20 chicken breasts for £20

Friend of mine getting some meat supposed to be high quality


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> You asked for this mate lol
> 
> What is the rate of heat loss though the external wall and window given the following:
> 
> ...


Easy.......slight breeze!! Lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> You asked for this mate lol
> 
> What is the rate of heat loss though the external wall and window given the following:
> 
> ...


I presume we're making various assumptions there with regards to bottom insulation, material properties, steady-state conditions etc?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I presume we're making various assumptions there with regards to bottom insulation, material properties, steady-state conditions etc?


Durrrrrrr of course


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> Lol you don't need to know because you have been given the u-values of the walls and windows


B*tch, knew you'd pull me up on that!!!

Working on it.....


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> B*tch, knew you'd pull me up on that!!!
> 
> Working on it.....


I'm on the edge of my seat here lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> I'm on the edge of my seat here lol


I've got six calculators out and bloody migraine

Hang on let me go put my smoking jacket on it might help well dressing gown turned inside out


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, until about ten mins ago I didn't have a clue what those letters meant but by a quick bit of research i'm hoping the equation is area x temp x u-v so fingers crossed the answers are 246.96 & 79.8 watts respectively?

I'll admit I did email it straight to a mate of mine but he hasn't got back to me so i'm going out on a limb here???!???


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope it's right I can't put my phone down Due to the excitement


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I knew it'd be something to do with temp diff although couldn't quite get my head around it!

Might throw you one of mine up in a min...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is this what you do daily fleg?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Start a thread mate! I'm a geek I like maths!
> 
> Back to chicken here..


Brawn and brains

Wait to you come down to London I have a lovely restaurant we can go to lol


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

fleg said:


> You asked for this mate lol
> 
> What is the rate of heat loss though the external wall and window given the following:
> 
> ...


you CIBSE ? I've done similar in the past but for radiator sizing schedules (because the M&E Contractor got them wrong)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

chicken???


----------

